# Safety Training



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay two things I recently went through!

The other day our door bell rang and I put the dogs in a stay (well tried) and went to open the front door and there was a package on the porch, when I opened the door, Dasher ran out. First, I am to blame and I know this. Our old house, the dog door was on the front door as we were in a mountain and our front entrance was hidden (ask Leslie, you had to be a marathon runner to find my house!) So we move to the new house and I hadn't done any training with the front door. So Dash bolts out the front door and crosses the street cause we always visit my neighbor who is outside all day when we go on our walk. He didn't listen to me call his name, he was there in about .2 seconds.

So I decided to make this top priority in our daily training. I know a lot of people teach a fall back command and Dasher should know wait. But I also wanted to prepare for the times that doesnt' work and when the front door brings excitement. So I just took a light weight rope and attacked it to his collar and had some treats and we did a lot of training. I would correct Dasher if he didn't come when I said Dasher come cause he knows what that means. If he had no correction and came with only one command, he earned a cookie. He learned this really quickly. To the point of me opening the door, he would just jump on my side and not move away from me. This morning, we involved the neighbor. I had him actually at my mailbox (let's just say he thinks I am crazy about the dogs to begin with). The first time, Dash barreled out the door. I called him and when he didn't come, he got a tug on the leash, then I petted him and said good come after I dragged him to me. The second time, he went to do it, he stopped when I called him and then he came to me, so we did a cookie celebration. Third time, he knew what I wanted! Needless to say, this is still a work in progress but wanted to bring it to everyone's attention. It scared the crap out of me to say the least. Luckily, I live in a non busy area and there weren't any cars but I had to imagine what could have happened at the wrong time.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Since, I wrote a book on the first one....*

This happened early yesterday morning during our daily walk. I have been taking all 3 on my own split leash design on a non potty non sniff walk. Well we went down a road we have gone before and a dog was kind of stalking in his yard but many people around here have invisible fence. I had my eye on him. There was another person walking her dog behind us but it is good practice for the dogs to learn to ignore the dogs. Well quickly this dog came running at us and went right through his invisible fence. Before I could even think, I yelled no and i grabbed the dogs face with my hand. I know not probably the best thing to do but I have all 3 and I was just in protect my babies mode. That dog ran back into it's yard pretty fast and of course Belle was nuts like she was the one who saved the family. I know I scared the dog but I was scared myself and just reacted. Apparently this dog has this issue. The lady who was behind me went home to call the police and I gave my report to them when they called. Apparently this dog has been reported before. He was wearing his shock collar not sure if it was on or working but it just goes to show, why we can't trust them even when we are just walking by them.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

What I have always done that seems to help with this is, whenever I go and check the mail I will leave the door open and tell them to stay, or I let them go on the front porch and tell them stay. I also leave the back gate open when I am working on the other side and tell them to stay. I am hoping that putting them in the postiions now, that it will help if they are faced with a door/gate being left opened. Because like kids that always hear you, but they don't always listen.

Right now I am working on them not getting so excited to see who is on the other side of the door. They love guest. I am having my daughter and hubby ring the doorbell everyday when they get home. I am seeing a little improvement everyday.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for bringing this to our attention. I have been working with Roxie on it too. She used to be really good (or getting good) at "come", but I slacked up and she is back to just giving me "the look" and doing her own thing.  It is somehow comforting to hear that people who obviously know how to train their dogs and have pretty well trained dogs (I've seen the videos ) still have to work on it. I feel like I'm just not getting it. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Good idea Amanda. It is scary to think our little ones could run out there and who knows what could happen. Luckily mine know to wait for me, but I have yet to put something very exciting/interesting on the other side of the door. I should work on that and get them trained further.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Paige, that is a good idea. To work in a controlled environment so that way if they do get let out, they don't go crazy. I know accidents happen all the time and just a little bit of training might go along way. I have about 90% trust in Dora, the other 10% is if there were a squirrel or something. Belle is about 80%, she can be called off animals better but people do her in and all it takes is a smile. Thank goodness she is so trained to get the door cause she has gotten out quite a few times digging or fitting between fence posts. We now have our backyard with rabbit fencing throughout. It isn't pretty but it is Belle proof!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I forwarded this to my friend who is adding a dog to her family in the next few weeks. This is great information so thank you thank you!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Amanda , when practising the recall ,try not to use any "corections" . Do not drag them in if they are on leash . The recall should always be positive and you are doing it right when he does come , by giving him a treat. Practice with really good treats. Start out with short distance ,non distracting situations. You have to be the most exciting thing in order for him to be reliable at recalls. Practice all the time , not just when you need to.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- Is this the friend with the maltese???

Dave, what do you do when training if the dog doesn't pick you and picks a higher value reward?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Amanda, I admire you for working with Dasher on this. It takes a lot of time, energy and patience! You are amazing.

Lincoln dashed out a couple of times as a puppy - once to chase a black lab that was walking by. Luckily, my hubby caught him. The other time, he was small enough to be lured back with chicken. After that, I put an xpen across my entry way. Yes, it is ugly. But no one has escaped since then. I am so afraid they will be hit by a car and in a split second, be gone.

I do like the idea of training them - that is better, ultimately. Maybe I can put an expen outside the front door while training - just in case they dash out, as a safeguard.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Amanda it is a case of buiding him up to realize that when he does come he gets rewarded . Your voice has to be exciting not stern. Use his favorite treat something really meaty. Play with him right after . It takes time and eventually he should come even when you don't have treats. Here is a good download. http://www.dogstardaily.com/radio/episode-7-come-here-dogstardailycom


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Amanda!

I am so glad that your stories had happy endings :biggrin1: 

I know what you mean, I can't stand it when people leave their aggressive dogs outside with invisible fencing. In my old neighborhood, I took a different route on my morning run, and these three big dogs (1 rotty, 1 weimaraner and something else) came tearing out of their front door and straight for me. I almost peed my pants! They stopped when they hit their invisible fence line, which was like 2 feet from the road. All I kept thinking was that if it had been an old person walking by, they could have seriously given them a heart attack!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dave, maybe my question didn't click. I am specifically looking when say there is a higher value reward than a treat? Ex-Dora for instance with a squirrel or other small furry rodent. She would chose chasing the squirrel over my happy voice, the best treat money could by, playing with other dogs, etc. It is self rewarding. I can't beat it.... how do you train that out?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Amanda , the recall is a rather diffiicult thing to teach without taking some time. The link I posted is a fun talk with Dr. Ian Dunbar called I woofs . Just click on the speaker icon. Its about 50 minutes long. and even has commercials but it is worth listening to. It is not only good for the recall command but learning in dogs in general. Yes a squirrel will be more interesting than you. But it is the learning process that you do on a regular basis that will make your dog reliable . Reliable is a relative term. Some of the best trained dogs in the world are only 95 percent reliable. It is probably one of the most difficult things to perfect. Its a funny audio, but is so true.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amanda, both situations had to be very scary for you. Loose dogs make me very nervous.
We're working with Rumor on the front door issue. She doesn't bolt out when we leave but if someone comes to the door she wants to go out to greet them.


----------

